# IVF - Ohss



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm sorry for posting here when I havent been around for a while, but I think I may have OHSS.
I would ring my clinic, but there is a legal thing going on with them at the moment, and I don't feel right ringing them at present.
I saw my GP today, who told me she won't get involved as my IVF was private.    
I feel bloated,  very ill, almost like flu, have a mouth full of ulcers, sore boobs, am sleeping all the time, and just feel very run down and weepy.
I am not certain about the side-effects of OHSS, even mild, and was just wondering if it would be wise to get in touch with my nurse at the clinic tomorrow.

Many Thanks.
Marie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The bloated, sore boobs and tiredness are definately OHSS symptoms. Where are you in treatment?

Sarah


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Marie,

Just saw your post and wanted to say that I had slight OHSS and was told to drink as much fluid as possible, even to set my alarm to keep drinking every 2-3 hours through the night. So drink as much as you can manage in the meantime, maybe a litre every hour? This will help your ovaries to recover, and weird though it sounds the fluid helps flush out the fluid that gathers with OHSS. If you have a temperature then you might even consider going to accident and emergency at your local hospital, because this can be dangerous if left unchecked. At least the emergency room shouldn't question whether to help you or not.

You had so many follicles that I'm sure you would be high risk for OHSS. I only had 17 and they gave me albumen (?) at EC and told me I must really rest because of the risk. You shouldn't be worried as it can easily be controlled if you look after yourself and get help if you need to.

Take care Marie and I really hope this all settles for you very soon. Look after yourself now, and get the help you need. Don't be fobbed off until someone looks after you!!!

xxx kate


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Marielou 

Defo contact the nurses at the clinic and drink loads of water like MrsP suggest

contact the emergency clinic number if you get pain and breathlessness and you are not peeing much despite drinking loads its urgent !!!!

love Mini xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Dear Marie, sorry you've had such a rough time. I don't understand the attitude of your GP, surely they are still responsible for your overall health. Maybe they should be informed OHSS is potentially serious!
Outrageous! Take care & don't be afraid to call the docs/clinic!

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Marie, it really upsets me to see you being treated so badly, how can your GP be like that, thats awful, I just had a quick look on the internet and this site, shows what mid, moderate and severe symptons are and what to do, of course you can't call their nurses but if you feel that you fall into the moderate/severe case I would defiantely pop to your A&E, or see the doctor again, wish I could help more C xx

http://www.ivf.com/ohss.html

Plus remind your GP that you have to go private as you either don't get treatment on the NHS or that the waiting list is ridiculous, Let us know how you get on, thinking of you x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Marielou,
haven't heard from you on babydusters for a while - now we know why!
Hope you feel a bit better soon. 

Whatever the politics, you must look after yourself, and if you're at all worried - or get breathless, fever, or any pain beyond bearable, go to A&E, but make sure you tell them you need to see a gynae, as they know what they're looking for when general casualty docs don't always know about ohss. They can tell with a blood test, or a feel of your belly if you've got fluid in places you shouldn't have.

When I got OHSS I was told to drink loads of water (more than feels comfortable), pee every two hours (to flush out the excess hormones), and to eat as much protein as I could - cheese, meat, eggs, soya if you're veggie. It really did help. Don't do any caffeine. And if it hurts you can take paracetamol without doing any harm to your follies, I suffered in silence, thinking I should avoid drugs and the hospital seemed to think I was crazy not taking painkillers and gave me some paracetamol there and then. I think it helps with the fever feeling too. Good luck and if you think you're not feeling right, you really should go to casualty, even just for reassurance. I left it till 2am, when I really knew I it shouldn't be this painful - which then meant a 2 hour wait for the gynae to get out of bed!! The good part was I was so worried about how much it hurt I started researching my symptoms on the web, and that's how I found FF, so I got one good side-effect!

Good luck and hope you feel better soon.

Clairexx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi marielou,
I have been so worried about you since your last post on the summer rainbows... you have definantly got signs of OHSS but I remember you saying on your thread that you had OHSS didnt you? .I had OHSS and my was advised complete rest drink lots of fluids not water so much as Juice because of eth lack of salt in water, get some rehydrant drinks if you like. also if your weight goes up considerbly on a daily basis then get yourself down to the DR. following my OHSS I got 12 frosties so please dont give up hope sweetie, join us back on the rainbow because we are missing you so much and have been worried for you.

Love and hugs marie lou xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi marielou, 
i just wanted to re-inforce everything that has been said. it is so important that you see a dr. the reason you are bloated is because the high oestrogen levels direct fluid to the wrong parts of the body. what the drs are concerned about is that becuase of this the vital organs don't get the fluid they need because it's diverted away to places it shouldn't be like the abdomen or lungs. they had me on a drip for 3 days and monitored all the fluid that was going in and comming out. if it doesn't shift of its own accord they may have to drain it off. i don't mean to scare you, i'm sure yours won't get that bad but itwas drilled into me by my clinic how important it was to ring in if you had any symptoms of OHSS. i understand that you don't want to contact you own clinic, what about a local NHS hosp which conducts IVF, it's such a specialist problem most of the drs in A & E probably won't have heard of it. 

i hope your feeling better soon, 
bev


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Marie
Regardless of whether your IVF was done private or NHS or even on the moon, your GP has a duty of care to you which she MUST act upon. If she won't treat you, you have grounds for complaint.
You need to get medical attention as soon as possible, try your GP out of hours, tell them of your suspicion & ask them to refer you to gynae at the hopsital, they will know about the condition and you will be in the best place for it to be managed as well.
PLEASE DO GET SOMEONE TO HELP YOU!

Chick xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

mairelou 

just seen this post i had ohss and was very sore if i was you hun i would go and see the doctor and see what he says they can do a scan to see the size of ovarys and all drink lots of water and please keep us posted will be praying for you hun 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Dee Dee (Aug 23, 2004)

Dear Marie 
i had ohss with my 2nd i.u.i. which was made worse if anything as i was +ive and hormone levels went up and up. Ended up in and out of hospital for one month and bed rest for nearly three. Hope all is well and you got the help you needed.  
Dee Dee


----------

